# Petco - $1 per gallon sale



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

FYI - Petco has their $1 per gallon sale up to 40 Gallon sizes. It was in their Sunday paper flier.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, plano is going all the way up to 55 gallons.

10, 20 high or long, 29, 40 breeder, and 55 $1.00 per a gallon.. 

now if they would put there eheims or rena's on sale i would be set.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you for the news


----------

